# Looking for 223 reloads to try



## 4wtrfwl

I purchased the new Savage Edge in 223 a few weeks ago and am interested in hearing if any one has any good loads worked up for this rifle or any similiar. Its got a 22" barrel 1-9. I have loaded some 55gr Hornady SP with 22 grains of Accurate 2460. I was not real impressed with this load. I loaded some 60 grain Hornady V Max with 23 grains of 2460 with COAL at 2.400 and was happy, averaged about 1" at 100yds but as with any reloader always wondering if something can get better.


----------



## xdeano

Try some Tac. It was designed for 223's.

xdeano


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Over the years loading lots of .223 for prairie dogs I found a load that works great in all 223's. It's 27.3 grns of Varget and a 50 grn Vmax. Seated to 2.285 in.


----------



## 4wtrfwl

Thanks, I am fairly new to loading metallic rounds. Just got set up earlier this year. I been reloading shotgun shells for about 15 years and I thought decideing which steel duck load to try next was overwheling, but geez the rifle guys got so many diffrent possibilies to try. Im like a kid in the toy aisle at Wal Mart when I go to the reloading shop.


----------



## southdakbearfan

May want to browse here too:

http://www.reloadersnest.com/frontpage.asp?CaliberID=18


----------



## artdog

It's a surprise! No one asked if you shot a bunch of factory through it first.So,did you? I shoot a T/C G2 W/21" barrel but a 1-14 twist.Your loads will be different, but,I load a 55gr sierra blitzking and 25gr of 3031.It hits a softball at 300yd from a good rest.The 223 puts a 1/4" deep pit in a 2"X3" steel bar at 100yds with that load. Your twist will increase preasure,so,start at the low end of the Hogden chart and work up. Happy shootin'!!!


----------



## 4wtrfwl

artdog said:


> It's a surprise! No one asked if you shot a bunch of factory through it first.So,did you? I shoot a T/C G2 W/21" barrel but a 1-14 twist.Your loads will be different, but,I load a 55gr sierra blitzking and 25gr of 3031.It hits a softball at 300yd from a good rest.The 223 puts a 1/4" deep pit in a 2"X3" steel bar at 100yds with that load. Your twist will increase preasure,so,start at the low end of the Hogden chart and work up. Happy shootin'!!!


Sorry I took so long to reply, (having internet problems) anyway I have not shot any factory loads through it. A couple weeks ago I finally got to shoot it at 300 yards and was impressed. I didnt shoot paper yet that far, but I built a steel swinger with a 8" plate. I had no idea where it was shooting at that distance, but I have a Timberline scope with ballistic reticle, so with the 60gr V max load I originally desribed I held right on the 300 yard mark, missed about 3 times then held slightly higher. Missed again 3 time, then held the 200 yard mark and put 10 straight rounds in the center. The scope is designed for a 100 yard zero, I had forgot that I zeroed it a bit farther. I think I will zero it right on at 100 then walk my paper out in 100 yard increments so I know for sure.


----------



## DANNY-L

I got good groups out of my mini 14 1-9 twist useing 26gr.varget,sierra 69gr.bthp,cci400 0al of 2.260


----------



## 45/70/500

try 26.5 to27.5 win748 with52 gn speer varmint h.p


----------



## Nodak_Native

I've got a few loads that worked for my NEF .223 single shot, might shoot different in yours.
None of these are max loads in my book either, double check data before trying.

Berger 30gr HP, 28.0 gr Benchmark, 2.240 COL, Winchester Small Primers
Nozler 40 grain BT, 24.5 gr Benchmark Powder, 2.280 COL, WSP
Sierra 50 gr Blitzking, 25 gr IMR 4895, 2.210 COL, WSP

I tried the Sierras first with benchmark, and then with 4895 and got better groups.
I am going to try some H4198 with the 30 grain next, Max with benchmark is compressed load
and i didn't go that far. It should work with some 35gr hornady's too.

Have fun and keep on shooting.


----------



## Plainsman

I perhaps should not mention manufacture, but one of the best manufactured match loads available uses H335. I have had some trouble with coyotes running with good hits with 50 Gr VMax and that load. I shoot a 16 inch barrel AR which looses about 300 fps. I switched to 55 soft point and picked up 100 fps with Benchmark. I have not grouped them on paper, but they smack a 3 inch swinging target every time at 300 yards. Also, they make that target swing better than the VMax. I think the VMax is to fragile. The Nosler Ballistic-Tip must be a little tougher because I killed a number of coyote with them out of my Winchester Featherweight in 223. But then that's a 22-250 at 3750 fps.


----------



## Fallguy

Plainsman said:


> The Nosler Ballistic-Tip must be a little tougher because I killed a number of coyote with them out of my Winchester Featherweight in 223. But then that's a 22-250 at 3750 fps.


Wow Plainsman I knew you were a skilled shooter but I cannot believe that you are powerful enough to make your 223 a 22-250! Can you do that to mine? :wink: oke:

I have been pretty satisfied with the 50 Grain VMax and H335 that you suggested and have killed quite a few coyotes with it. I was thinking of trying some Sierra 52 Grain BTHP (picked up a box of 100 recently). This will be shot out of my Weatherby Vanguard 223. Any suggestions on whether I should try Varget or H335 for this? I have both powders on hand. Thanks.


----------



## Plainsman

Fallguy said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nosler Ballistic-Tip must be a little tougher because I killed a number of coyote with them out of my Winchester Featherweight in 223. But then that's a 22-250 at 3750 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Plainsman I knew you were a skilled shooter but I cannot believe that you are powerful enough to make your 223 a 22-250! Can you do that to mine? :wink: oke:
> 
> I have been pretty satisfied with the 50 Grain VMax and H335 that you suggested and have killed quite a few coyotes with it. I was thinking of trying some Sierra 52 Grain BTHP (picked up a box of 100 recently). This will be shot out of my Weatherby Vanguard 223. Any suggestions on whether I should try Varget or H335 for this? I have both powders on hand. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Heck that's nothing the rifle turned from a blue semi-auto into a stainless bolt action too. 

Edit: Oh, man I just about did it again. I see what you mean. The Winchester Featherweight is a 223, the 22-250 is a Savage stainless. The rifle that was letting dogs run is a 16 inch AR15. I have been off the Prednisone for a few days too. Yup, killed coyotes with the Ballistic tip in 223, and the VMax and Ballistic Tip in 22-250. I shot some jack rabbits with the flat base 60 gr VMax in my 22-250 and they didn't blow that much. They are not as flat shooting as I would like though.

I didn't have problems with that load in my featherweight with the 22 inch barrel, but I went from 3300 to 2994 fps in my AR15 with the 16 inch barrel. I shot Ballistic Tips in my Winchester Featherweight years ago with good luck. The odd thing is the VMAX really blow prairie dogs more with the 22-250, but also kill coyotes better. I would guess it's the hydro shock more than the penetration in the 22-250. I shot a coyote at 200 yards with a 40 gr Ballistic Tip at 4200 fps and never seen a coyote drop any faster.

I'm not sure what to tell you about that 52 gr match. H335 has always been my most accurate in the 50 to 55 gr bullets. When I had a couple of coyotes run on me I went to a 55 gr soft point and max load of Benchmark. I see in my Nosler manual that you can get 3500 fps out of a 50 gr in 223 with Benchmark. With 55 gr soft point I get 2998 fps out of my AR with 16 inch barrel. I have not put it on paper yet, but my wife had some of those miniature pumpkins for decoration out on the front deck. They froze now so I took a half dozen and set at 200 and 300 yards last week. That little AR never missed any of them off the bipod. It also appears to move the swinging target more with the new load. I need to go out now and dump a coyote with it. I also need to blood my new 6.5X284 Norma.

Say, I need to tell you this. My XR100Rangemaster shoots .3 to .4 with VMax, but it loves 52 gr (22-250 again  ) and it puts them into under .2 inches. I was out in the Badlands last summer and the VMax were putting those prairie dogs into the air at 300 yards. The 52 gr match made me think I was missing for a while because the little critters were running like they had not been hit. They would make it ten to fifteen feet then roll over kicking. If you shoot coyotes a ways out I would worry about them not expanding. I think I still have a photo on here of a 155 gr Lapua Silver Scenar that I run lengthwise through a deer at hmmm, I think it was 550 yards. It bent in the middle, but didn't mushroom at all. My son found it on the ground behind her, and under the fawn that came to see why mama was laying down.


----------



## jk3hunter

I have a DPMS Panther Bull 20. I use 50 gr V max with 26.5 gr Varget. This gives me roughly 3300 fps and shoots consistently under .5 inch groups, usually as small as .25 inches. As for killing power, coyotes do not run, they drop, and hard at that.


----------



## neb_bo

jk3hunter said:


> I have a DPMS Panther Bull 20. I use 50 gr V max with 26.5 gr Varget. This gives me roughly 3300 fps and shoots consistently under .5 inch groups, usually as small as .25 inches. As for killing power, coyotes do not run, they drop, and hard at that.


You sure your getting 3300 out of a 20" tube? Thats not max load either if i remember right for varget. Sorry, but i hafta question you.

Ive been loading 27.5 gr of Bl-c-2 behind a 50gr vmax. I just loaded some 55 gr vmxs, and they should work better with the reticle in my scope. Like this powder alot. Good velocity and much lower pressures than varget.


----------



## jk3hunter

Give or take 100 fps yes. I have not cronoed it but will soon. And if you do the math it comes out around 3300 fps roughly and since its an AR subract about 100. I will post when i have the exact velocity.


----------



## Savage260

You have to subtract 100fps for a gas gun vs say, a bolt rifle of the same barrel length? I will have to try that. Any one have a 20" barreled .223 I could test?


----------



## jk3hunter

100 is just a rough estimate haha But yes gas guns throw bullets with less velocity than a bolt rifle. I have yet to crono my AR but I will soon and will report back to this post.


----------



## jk3hunter

Just did some quick research on the internet and found that it is an average of 30 fps less with a semi auto I apologize for the previous figure of 100


----------



## neb_bo

From the hodgdon website:

50 GR. SPR SP Hodgdon Varget .224" 2.210" 26.5 3242 40,800 CUP 27.5C 3383 44,800 CUP

As you can see, listed velocity for that load is 3242. I realize its not a vmax, but the difference is negligible. Now, im sure that load is out of a 24"+ test barrel, but to help you out, well say its a 22" tube. Now subtract, i believe, roughly 50 fps per inch, and you have 3142 fps, now take your 30 fps out for an AR, and your right at 3100. Now if you wanna be more realisitc, take another 50-100 off for a 24" test tube, and your closer to 3000. I just dont think your being realistic. I would like to know what you get for a chrony reading.

Sorry to take up space on a perfectly good topic with this, but my inner perfectionist couldnt let it go.


----------



## jk3hunter

I'll get back to you on that. Should be picking up a chrony tomorrow


----------



## Plainsman

jk3hunter said:


> I'll get back to you on that. Should be picking up a chrony tomorrow


I would be very interested to know what your getting also. My 26 gr H335 and a 50 gr VMax was 3350 out of my 22 inch Featherweight, 3170 out of my 20 inch bull barrel DPMS, and just under 3000 fps out of the 16 inch DPMS.

For faster set up time and the ability to chornograph with light snow I think I am going to pop rivet two white five gallon buckets together and simply set my chrony inside. Don't know if it will work, but it should. Snow flakes drove me nuts the other day.


----------



## Savage260

Plainsman, I think you are a genius!!! Only problem I can think of is will there be enough light coming in for the chrony to read the bullet passing? If it doesn't cut some the "top" side off and just wrap the pails with plastic wrap to let the light in.


----------



## southdakbearfan

For those interested, here is a test of the 223 in progressively shorter barrels where they used the same gun (as we all know different barrels shoot different velocities) and just kept cutting off the barrel, from a starting 22 inches all the way down to 10 inches, with multiple loads. It kind of gives you a fairly good estimate of how much you loose per inch.

http://www.accuratereloading.com/223sb.html


----------



## jk3hunter

Plainsmen how do you like your DPMS bull 20?


----------



## Savage260

It doesn't look like that study gives any really good patterns. I went over a few of them, and it seems like from one powder charge to another they differ by up to 40+fps per inch, and that much again per powder used for the same section of barrel taken off vs other powders. Of course I didn't check that many of them, so I may be missing the boat here. Some are as much as 60 and some as little as 14 per inch. I wonder if it would make any difference in the data if they had started at 28" vs 22"?


----------



## Plainsman

jk3hunter said:


> Plainsmen how do you like your DPMS bull 20?


I loved it when shooting from the bench. That load of 26 gr of H335 and the 50 gr Vmax shot groups right around .33 to .35 at 100 yards. However, I went out with my nephew on a coyote calling tournament. At 62 years old, a little to heavy, and two feet of soft snow I wasn't as impressed. I sold it and bought the light 16 inch barrel. I do miss the 20 inch bull barrel, but like the 16 inch with collapsible stock. I carried it and four thirty round clips in an Eberlestock pack while hiking the San Pedro in Arizona. Next time I go I have to get there early enough for the javelina season. 
Oh, I should mention that light 16 inch barrel still puts that same load in under half an inch off the bipod. Maybe not quit as impressive, but it's still minute of coyote.


----------



## jk3hunter

That sounds awesome! So the 16 is pretty accurate then?


----------



## Plainsman

jk3hunter said:


> That sounds awesome! So the 16 is pretty accurate then?


A lot more accurate than I expected. Five years ago I thought these rifles were sort of a joke. I have always shot bolt actions, and the semi-auto's I shot I was not that impressed with. Then I thought if I ever want one of these I better get one while the getting is good. My first ten rounds at the bench left me with an eye opener. Now I have to admit I was blinded by ignorance and sure like them now. As a matter of fact I had a hard time deciding which was my first priority late this fall. I was going to buy another toy and it was tough deciding between another DPMS in 260 or a Cooper Phoenix in 6.5 X 284. The Cooper won out because I have wanted one for many years.
Yes the 16 inch DPMS will give a good bolt action a run for the money.


----------



## jk3hunter

Thats awesome man. Yeah I have always shot bolt action as well but I wanted something in the AR platform because there are so many accessories and also I like the 223 cartridge alot. I went with the bull barrel because I prairie dog hunt in the summer and I wanted something that would prairie dog hunt as well as coyote hunt. Also since the AR is in military use, it can withstand alot of abuse. Yes the bull barrel is heavy but I can deal with it, also the 20 inch barrel is small enough for fitting in a vehicle  With my handloads it shoots .5 or under three shot groups and around .75 inch five shot groups. Overall I'm very pleased with it and amazed at the accuracy that compares to many bolt guns, even topping many bolt guns.


----------



## jk3hunter

neb_bo I broke out the chrony today! I will post a video to prove my findings but I measured my handloads (50 gr V max with 26.5 gr of Varget) with an average of 3150 fps out of my DPMS Bull 20.


----------

